# CRIPES! Who cares about MINN?? or TN/TX/VT/CA/WY/CT



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Sorry, but I fail to see the "give a sh!t" factor on what is goin on in MINN.......or wherever. Who cares . I'm alot closer to MT than Minn personally....lets worry about a state that has something to offer and quit bickering about whats going on "out east".....heh heh..... uke:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I think that the legal offensive by Minnesota is EVERYONE'S concern. Should this lawsuit succeed, the very face of non-resident regulation will be changed. Probably for the worse.

This "I don't care" attitude is dangerous. How do you think groups like PETA get their "crazy" legislation passed? Because people think, "Oh PETA, they're a bunch of liberal hippies, who will listen to them?!? I don't care what they say...THEY'RE NUTS!" When lo and behold, they may be nuts, but they have a stockpile of cash and influence.

Furthermore, what happens in other states is important to conservation. Look at all the pay-for hunting in Texas. Is that what you WANT from ND in 10, 20, 50 years? Look to other states for examples of what NOT to do, and for the occasional GOOD idea.

Don't get apathetic about current events regarding the outdoors, where ever they may occur. Because you never know when they will happen here at home.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Well put NJS, we all better care. The majority (outdoorsman) of us will have to listen and live by the outcome of this. The outcome of this could be decided by a judge that could give a rats a$$ about wildlife or worse a judge that happens to be a PETA fan. PETA ----People Enjoying Tasty Animals


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Russ, don't think for a minute this is only about ducks. The commercial hunting interest wants it all. They have already screwed the mule deer hunting right into the ground----pheasants--upland--you name it--they want it all. You deer hunters better stand up or you're out, looking in.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

How does SD & Minn handle Deer Hunting ??? & what could be the future of this if this all does not change or if they win ??? - (imagine if everyone from anywhere can buy our deer hunting - Think how things will change as far as getting permission & find places to deer hunt :eyeroll: )

There is a huge block of deer hunters that has only complained about lots of little things in recent years - But I have a feeling by the time they join us, we will be burn't out & probably not care anymore - It will be too late for all of us to get our SH!T together & get MAD & be united in fighting off the commercialization & mis-management (or is it Apathy ???) of & about ND hunting. :eyeroll:


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

You will care when the only place you will be able to hunt is public land because every square inch of private land is either bought by non-residents or leased for ungodly amounts of money. It happened where I am from in Minnesota and can easily happen here.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well guys my number one hunting passion is deer hunting, but I realize it also is in jeopardy. Greed knows no bounds and we are all threatened by a *few* arrogant nonresident hunters and politicians, by local greedy politicians and outfitters, and by the local tourist advocates. If truth and logic prevail then the landowners, and small town businessmen are not against us. That is if they can look five years into the future and not simply think in the very short term. It will take stamina to hold the course, to not become depressed fighting with some who will actually benefit from our goals. We have to try not become exacerbated with the landowners they are being lied to just as we are. There are a few bad apples in the landowner barrel just as there are with sportsmen. The problem is landowners are loyal to their own, as we are, and those bad apples are driving a wedge because they think they have something to gain by turning their backs on their neighbors and opening their arms to the nonresidents. These few are despicable beyond what words can describe. Our hope lies in the average North Dakota citizen who has nothing in this fight. If they see landowners who post land that says nonresidents only that should make them think. They should think what would make a man turn his back on a neighbor and embrace a stranger. We know the answer (MONEY) and the voters will figure it out too. They will see that it is a sale = dignity for dollars.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Plainsman; I'm guessing that you have had some trouble with getting permission to hunt from resident land owners. Why can't a land owner let on his property whoever he wants to?? Because you are a resident and I'm not? Why is money always brought up in these same old same olds?? Land owners can do what they want. Personally I own some prime deer hunting property and would love to see someone from another part of the country come out that doesn't get the same opportunity where they are from to harvest a nice deer or two. Would I turn down a resident? maybe. That's up to me now isn't it.


----------



## Rangers (Dec 13, 2003)

I still don't understand the difference between a landowner accepting money from a NR, or fish, gift certificates, from a resident. Only difference I see is a resident expects to have the property tied up for the whole year, locking out everyone, even other ND's. Call it what you want it is still leasing, and when those persons that have the land all leased up bring their friends with them, to show them their great spot, thats called guiding.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Unlike you guys (not all) we did it as a way to say thanks & show respect & I don't know anyone who did it to tie up a place for the season - most of us don't even hunt (or think) like that ---But you guys sure have it down pat

Keep it up Rangers -everytime one of you opens their mouth, you dig the hole deeper


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Fetch....I'll be down there to DL all summer to fish with you...just think how much land we could tie up with all the walleyes we can catch in one summer!!! We could run Woodlands Resort out of the hunting business. 

Dick...can Fetch and I lease your land if we bring you down some fish?I hear you've got lots of pheasants down there.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Did someone say walleyes?? :lol: I like fish. 8)


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I'm going to hold you & Dick (what ever his answer is to that) - In fact I wish you would both come & we will teach him how to catch his own 

By the way he told me he still owes you a pizza :wink:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah...we have to all get together this summer or and fall.I'll be seeing Dick in Minot next Sat.And he will be here for the ND Wildlife Fed conv the next weekend.

I'll work on him.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You guessed wrong. Don't be so quick to assume, remember assume makes and *A$$* out of *U* and *ME* . On the contrary I have more places to hunt than I can get to in any one year. This may come as a shock to you, my concern was with other sportsmen who are not as lucky as I. Like you perhaps. The reason money is always brought up is because it is the problem. Why does that bother you? Also, did you notice I put the word few in bold in my last post. That is because I am certain that most are decent people, and we are dealing with a few bad eggs. Why are you upset, does the shoe fit? I am still giving you the benefit of the doubt, because I don't judge that quickly. So what is your problem with the people of North Dakota attempting to preserve the hunting heritage as we have known if since our childhood? Also, I have no problem with landowners posting or letting in nonresidence. My problem is with the few who value a dollar more than a neighbor, or a friend


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Plainsman, I agree completly. Most have sufficent places to hunt....yet. And every year there are fewer.

Notice that MN's Hatch and Peterson did not sue the outfitters, who tie up huge blocks of land and prevent commerce by doing so. Todays Fargo Forum listed for the first time one of the names behind the suit, a gentleman from Sabin, MN., apparently one of those NR landowners. Shucks we're just all good old boys!

Fetch and Ken, my ground is in PLOTS. But anyone is welcome to hunt it, unlike NR landowners. How many NR Landowners put their land in PLOTS here in ND? Kind of tells you what happens in the buckwheat.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

No problem here at all Plainsman; But just let me ask you. Because I would let someone from another part of the country who doesn't have the same opportunity hunt deer on my land and see them harvest a nice deer or two, does it make me a bad apple if I turn down others?? If I turn down a resident does that mean I'm turning my back on my neighbor?? Do I need anything in return to see someone fill a tag and have a story to tell forever?? NO. I would feel pretty good about it to tell you the truth. I'm going to let on my land who I want. Plain and simple. Maybe I don't like my neighbor or his dog. I don't pay to hunt, but I will always give a little meat or something to a farmer who lets me hunt, if they will take it. It's what people do everywhere. It's not making him a guide is it?? I have no problem with your wanting to preserve your hunting at all. I think there is a fine line here on what we are talking about and didn't mean to assume anything. I'm glad you have lots of spots to hunt. :beer:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Ken,what is the guys name?Is he an owner of a dog training operation?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Goldy's Pal

Nope it don't make you a jerk at all. I also see your point about letting a nonresident in who don't have the opportunities. That would make me feel good to be able to do that. I sure wouldn't fault you for what I would like to be able to do. I also understand that neighbors can be not that great and you wouldn't want to let them in. I guess what I am saying is the people who turn someone down who may have drove their children home from school, taken their wife in for groceries when you were away, blew snow from the driveway when you were sick, then turned you down to let someone hunt for $20. Thanks for the last post. I much prefer to agree with people. What is going to have to happen to settle the problems we have today is people need to do what is right not simply what is profitable. Sometimes we don't get monetarily rich doing the right thing, but there are other rewards. Or the reward may come later when the person that got to hunt supports agriculture subsidies because he remembers the farmers kindness. Our problem evidently has been communication, I certainly can not find anything to disagree with on your last post.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Plainsman; Another prime example of how a computer is somewhat hurting society today. Have a good season, and thanks for your last post also. :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Mallard...what guy...you mean Dick...nah that's our very own Dick Monson I'm talking about.


----------



## Rangers (Dec 13, 2003)

Fetch, I hope your landowners like bullheads, Goldy says thats all you can catch. :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

8) :huh: 8)


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Ya,I ment to ask Dick Monson.There is a dog trainer from Sabin,MN that is pretty uptight about North Dakota's hunting rules.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

sorry no bullheads in DevilsLake :huh: :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Aren't bullheads the Minn. state fish?

I mean,there's a town in southern Minn.,Waterville or something like that, that lists itself as the Bullhead Capital of the World.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:toofunny: Waterville Bullhead Days!!! :toofunny:

Held every year the second full weekend after Memorial Day. :lol:

I had to look!! :toofunny: :beer:

Maybe this should move to the "Open Forum"?? :lol:


----------



## Rangers (Dec 13, 2003)

Yea, but that's mainly for the Iowegians to come up and enjoy the bountiful harvest of a southern Minnesota prairie lake. Maybe when the MN fishing zones come out for NR's you can hopefully draw one in the lottery process. I would guide you as I am a great mullti-species angler, we could fish from shore, enjoy a few from the cooler and talk over our differences. :beer: 
ps. i heard Goldy can really fill a bucket with them whiskered devils.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:huh:

................................... :sniper: ..................................Rangers


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

But are they edible????????? 8) 8)


----------



## Rangers (Dec 13, 2003)

Open fire, cast iron skillet, hot grease, special coating mix, ice cold beverages = :beer: finger lickin good. Right on shore, simple pleasures. No worries. :beer:


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Dick/Scott ... Oh, hell, I'm not that stupid, I care about whats going on in the WHOLE US of A as far as hunting/firearms is concerned. Fail to plan, and you plan to fail. I was just blowing off some steam that mabeye I didn't need to necessarily blow because I see alot of posts about MINN etc......Hell, I have never even opened a forum that was dealing with MINN or wherever. Its usually just a bashing post. No offense to anyone. Adiose. I am just leaving TX so believe me, I know what the sh!tty side of the fence looks like . Adiose once again folks!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Forget bullheads, MN is also full of carp! They're a lot more fun to catch than bullheads but they don't taste quite as good. They're so easy to catch too...all you have to do is go to the agricultural part of the state, follow a drainage ditch that will lead you to one of of Minnesota's many Mud Holes, which at one time was a great slough or wetland for ducks, and start casting. They are literally FULL of carp and bullheads...unfortunately, they're not full of ducks anymore like they used to be. :eyeroll:

Hmmm, I wonder why??? :huh:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

You can say that again Matt!! We like to drill em' with the bow. When they are really thick we get bored with it and try for the two for one shots!! :lol:

Never forget to hose the eggs from out of the boat. They baked on one year and took the next five years to get off!! :lol:


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

Bowhunting for carp is awesome, last year I arrowed a few over 20lbs.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

jsm,
I'd agree with you, the bowhunting looks fun....always thought it would be fun to get some suckers in the Spring for the old smoker but I'm not a resident of MN so the suckers are pretty free and clear when they pass by our cabin. By the way, I'm not complaining, It's just the way it is.


----------



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

FH,

Nonresidents are allowed to spear or take rough fish with archery during open water. The only restriction on spearing for NR is in a darkhouse. So shoot all carp and suckers you'd like!!!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Thanks Powder. I did a quick check with the DNR and you're right, nothing about NRs. I stand corrected. They said Bullheads were legal as well, any rough fish. Season starts May 1. for any licensed angler. I'd guess the suckers are still safe though when you consider my shooting.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Don't give away the big secret !!! Next thing ya know all the nodaks will be lined up at the landings with carp bows and spears. :lol: I suppose we could have NR zones and a cap for em' :lol:

Just don't slap us with a lawsuit please. :roll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You bet your A$$ we will if we have to pay more for our carp shooting license than you residents do.

:sniper: ......................................Minn carp shooting license


----------

